
Classical Inheritance is Obsolete - How to Think in Prototypal OO - Dekku
https://vimeo.com/69255635
======
Dekku
Related:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5505645](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5505645)

